# help with ecollar



## Guest (Nov 15, 2003)

I am looking for some help on my purchase of an ecollar...I am looking at the dogtra 2000 nc and the TT pro 100...I am trying to determine what everyone likes or dislikes about these units? price isn't the concern. I am buying a 2 dog unit...my innotek has shot craps and I have been kicking myself for buying that unit anyway  ....I have 2 labs that are in training.. thanks for your help

kevin


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

3labs,

Take a look at the sportDOG Brand SD-1200. It has 3/4 mile range, 2 dog capability, 16 levels of correction 8 on nick and 8 on continous, rechargable receiver, lifetime warranty, and about half the price.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

3labs I do not have a ton of experience with collars but I do have the dogtra 2000 NC and have had no problems with it. The group I train with all have dogtra so that is what I got. I can't compare to the TT100 but again I really like the dogtra that I have.


----------



## KC Steve (Jan 6, 2004)

FWIW, I bought a 1 dog TT pro 200, had it modified to a two dog system and now wish, for versatility and advanced training, I had the TT Pro 500. for the extra few $'s I would go with the Pro 500. I will eventually.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2004)

sportdogboy

in regards to the 2400 that has been introduced lately how does it hold up to rain? I believe that it says it is weather proof/resistant but not waterproof....I am considering it and using the used one I got as an emergency....also considering dt systems 7100....it has waterproof trans for $50....

thanks
kevin


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I had my 2400 transmitter in my back pocket about two months ago when I fell in a training pond. It wasn't under water long but it was under water. It never missed a beat and is still working.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

I also have aSPort Dog and it works awsome. I switched from TT to the SportDog. You will not go wrong with this product. The customer service and warranty is the best on the market.

Ed


----------



## GA labman (Apr 12, 2004)

Does anybody have a link to a website for these sport dog collars? Or can I get them from dogs afield.


----------



## BLKLAB1 (Mar 21, 2004)

SportDog.net


----------



## Doug Trautman (Apr 16, 2004)

Go with the TT PRO 500, I have the 2 dog model, gives you a lot of options for a little extra money. TT is great with customer service.


----------



## roxie (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: eCollars*



Keith Stroyan said:


> ....The TT100 is continuous only, so giving a "nick" takes some practive with the light....


With all due respect... http://shop.tritronics.com/pro100xls.html

The 100 has _both_ 'continuous' and 'momentary' features.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

*Re: eCollars*



roxie said:


> Keith Stroyan said:
> 
> 
> > ....The TT100 is continuous only, so giving a "nick" takes some practive with the light....
> ...


18 continous and 6 momentary settings on my TT 100XLS


----------



## SportDogBoy (Jun 8, 2004)

Well with the SD-2400 you have 20 levels of momentary and 30 levels of continous.


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

SportDogBoy said:


> Well with the SD-2400 you have 20 levels of momentary and 30 levels of continous.



I use the 2400 every day. I've used the 1200 as well. I received my first 2400 last fall and found myself reaching for it over my Flyway and my Pro 500 as well as a Dogtra collar that I had. Long story short, I no longer have the Dogtra or the TriTronics collars but I do have several more 2400s. Like Howard, I've gotten them wet without a problem...but wouldn't recommend leaving them in water for any amount of time (and that goes for TriTronics as well...from experience). The 2400 is every bit as versatile (if not more) as the Pro 500 and it literally costs half as much. You also get a lifetime warranty and quality customer service. IMHO, you can't beat them. 

Cray


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Been using TT for 15 years. 200LR (first collar, needs fixing for 2nd time in all those years and I bought it used) & 500LS. You couldn't give me any other brand for FREE, simple to use, rugged and the support service and repair are good.+++I have seen a few off brands that didn't do well in the H20, and a collar that isn't good when wet is of no use.


----------



## potshot (Mar 16, 2004)

I have TT Pro 500xls and a Dogtra 1200. I used to have a TT Sport 60. I really like the Dogtra and the the 500, but for different reasons. I like the step control on the TT --ie, low, med, high for each level. I like this better for CCing and working with a new dog. On my HRCH i like the Dogtra, due to the size and fact it's waterproof. I will use the Dogtra for hhunting. I like the Dogtra 1200 better than the Sport 60. (Dogtra is way hotter than the TT)


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

3labs said:


> I am looking for some help on my purchase of an ecollar...I am looking at the dogtra 2000 nc and the TT pro 100...I am trying to determine what everyone likes or dislikes about these units? price isn't the concern. I am buying a 2 dog unit...my innotek has shot craps and I have been kicking myself for buying that unit anyway  ....I have 2 labs that are in training.. thanks for your help
> 
> kevin


Kevin,

you may want to consider the SPortdog 2400, it is a nice unit and you don't have to take out a loan to get it. Also, the 1200 model as well as the models due out this fall, Like the 1800 and the 2000 "Wetland Hunter" that is being advertised in the Retriever Journal, have an add a dog feature which allows them to be expanded into multi dog units at a bargain price.

Cray


----------

